# Schatten auf website



## n3un (19. September 2007)

Fallls das Thema nicht hierhergehört bitte verschieben.

Wie bekommt man diesen sanften Schatten hin. 

http://www.claraluz.pro.br/index.php?pg=pages&id=11


Oder gibt es einen bestimmten begriff dafür?
Habe zwar unter google gesucht, nach Schatten auf websites, aber dort kam immer nur was mit normalen schatten die so kantig aussehen.


----------



## Eichel65 (19. September 2007)

Tut mir leid aber leider kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich erkennen welchen "Schatten" du meinst, zumindest keinen der mit HTML zu tun haben könnte.

Könntest du vielleicht den Schatten kennzeichnen ( oben links oder in der mitte ec. ) ;D

Gruß


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2007)

Das ist ganz einfach ein Bild, das als Hintergrund eingesetzt wurde


----------



## n3un (19. September 2007)

@Eichel65 
Der Schatten der von weiß zu orange geht! 


@Gumbo
Danke..
Dachte das es da eventuell noch andere möglichkeiten gibt... als nur ein bild...


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2007)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, die allerdings noch Zukunftsmusik ist: die CSS3-Eigenschaft box-shadow.


----------

